# Blk Mrkt Malice or Commencal Absolute



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm looking to pick up an affordable DJ bike to ride through the winter. Currently narrowed down to the Commencal Absolute (CG) or the Blk Mrkt Malice. Both are available for around $1100 complete. Any benefit of one versus the other?


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

just recently built up a Malice and throughly have enjoyed it so far!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

187 said:


> I'm looking to pick up an affordable DJ bike to ride through the winter. Currently narrowed down to the Commencal Absolute (CG) or the Blk Mrkt Malice. Both are available for around $1100 complete. Any benefit of one versus the other?


Blackmarket ftw.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

If the Malice carries forward the same geometry as the Mob and Riot, you can't go wrong. They nailed it!


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

Malice has the same geo at the Mob and it is money!! Love the set-up


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Pulled the trigger*

And a Malice complete is on the way. I'm assuming some parts will need to be swapped out but overall looks like a pretty good build for a complete.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

new grips, pedals, and some chain tensionsers is all you really need right now. It is a solid build. What color scheme did you end up going with?

Here is what mine looks like right now minus the new ODI grips


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Black*

I ended up going with the Black with Blue accents









Can you recommend a chain tensioner? I have no experience with the single speed setup.

Thanks


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

NICE! I like that color set-up too...

any chain tensioner set-up will work for us...I went with something like this:

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=CH9999

any local bike shop should have some sort of chain tensioner that works for horizontal dropouts. These just help keep the wheel in line and chain tension taught while riding.


----------

